# Violet 6 week puppy pics



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

removed


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Diane, what a doll!!!!!
You and hubby look great too!
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Diane...you look like such a happy family !!! Violet looks like she was meant just for you and DH. You all look so in love and it is just beginning....it keeps getting better.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the last picture of Violet! What a little doll! And you and your husband look like such a nice couple--you're going to hava-blast!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys look very happy!!

She is so cute! I am changing my mind about creams... I might have to go black and white....


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww, what a cutie she is! You're going to have such a good time with her. 

Jane


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ She's a doll! I think you were meant to be together


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh: I am SO glad I was able to tease you into posting pictures of yourself. Now we can all see that you and your DH are as cute as your puppy. I honestly don't find these pics unflattering as all I can see is a very happy Hava-Dad- and Hava-Mom-to-be. I have a feeling that your DH is going to be a MAJOR sucker for Violet (once the annoying housetraining part is out of the way). What a treat before bedtime, thanks Diane!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes, those two human faces tell all...you're in love with a Hav.  You DH looks as happy as mine did and Cicero is attached to his Daddy's foot...and lap. You are going to fall more in love with Violet every day. If you watch her like a hawk...the potty training will go okay I think. They are very smart. And..learn from my mistake and get her use to a leash from day one. It's harder after they have had their freedom.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pictures Diane. DH may claim he's not that interested in having a dog but I think his smile says it all - he's already totally smitten with little Miss Violet!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love Violet!*

She is adorable...and so are you and your hubbie too.

Enjoy her now, she will grow up so fast. I love havanese puppies...and as dogs they are pretty great too.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

omg it's this morning and first thing I'm on the computer, coming here...lol!

dale, leash from day one - do you mean general leash work for outside, potty, etc., or tether her to me in the house? what did you do with Cicero? i brought a collar and leash with me, but this will probably be the first time she's worn one. Lotsa changes for little violet today, new lady comes and puts a thing around her neck and takes her away from her family. Hope she forgives me! 

I'll post a new thread with pics later today or tomorrow. I can't believe we're finally here.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You are one of us Diane, this is the first place I check in the morning. LOL

She's beautiful and the photos are great! Stay on this forum a while and you'll see all sorts of stuff, I've noticed that some other people have the same jammies as I do! 

Can't wait to hear how your day goes today! She'll be fine because she'll realize she's loved from the very beginning. IMHO, that's the most important part!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Great pictures and that Violet is one heart stealer that's for sure. She is a doll! I can hardly wait for the details of your day! Isn't it exciting?!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures - I think your DH's smile shows how much he'll love her!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Violet is beautiful!!!!!!!
How exciting!!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah! Today's the day, I am so excited for you Diane....can't wait to see more pics! Have a great coming home day


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just thought, what a perfect day to bring her home! MOTHER'S DAY! You're a new Havamommy! Congrats!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, can't wait to finally see some pics of your pretty Violet inside your home  Just remember to sleep whenever she sleeps. I can't believe 'the' day has finally arrived. It's been a long journey for you and you made it!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No wonder you fell in love with Violet.  She is adorable.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

BTW Diane....Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the pictures! You look great!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Diane, "Happy Mother's Day"
I'm excited for you to be getting a new furbaby today and I wish I was also.
Cicero was easy to potty train but it was because DH and I took him out and did not allow him to have any accidents. We would run and play outside then bring him in and put him in his crate to rest. It's hard not to let them run around in the house...but if you don't want to be cleaning up after him for years, it's the quickest way to train. Hold him or play outside or crate till he knows where his "spot" is outside. And always take him to the same potty spot (or pad). They seem to learn pretty fast if they are not allowed to potty other places.
For me...the best way to get them use to the leash is to attach it and let them drag it around for a while, but you have to watch so she doesn't get hung at a table or chair. Then use it on her a couple of times a day...especially when she has to potty. Some dogs will not want to potty with a leash if they have been allowed not to wear one. 
You will do fine with her....and want her with you all the time....and she will certainly want that also!!

I can't wait to see pictures...she is a doll. Enjoy...they go and change so fast.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yippee, today is the day for Diane!! 

I'm anxiously watching for pictures later on today. Not to rush you or anything, I won't expect them until this evening! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see more pictures from today! You all look great in your pictures and she sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Oh Diane, she is adorable! If you would move closer to Pittsburgh, I would puppy sit any time! Jammies would love playing with her! And Ann, I didn't know you had a "jammies" too!!:biggrin1:*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

First, you and DH look great in those pics. Second, Violet is adorable. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It has been a long road but here you are. Have a wonderful day. Get your fill of puppy kisses and takes lots of photos for all of us. Don't forget, try to rest when she does because she might have trouble sleeping the first night or two till she gets used to your routine.

As for Jammies, I think Ann was referring to pjs. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Ann was too.....I was just being silly...or at least trying to be!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful pix of all of you. She is absolutely precious, Diane. A little flower indeed.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

we are home. she was really good in the car, but a wild woman now that we are home. I missed her first poop already (in the living room - no signal for that one). She was biting at her butt - maybe that was the signal, I thought it was just itchy. My breeder thought it was OK to let her explore a bit before putting her in her pen, and that's when it happened. I have barely slept the last 3 nights, so basically trying to keep it together right now, she's adorable of course, but I am SOOOOOO tired. My husband had just started his 2:00 client when I got home, and I'm afraid it hasn't been a very peaceful treatment so far. She really screams her head off when I leave the room, and unfortunately I can't let her holler indefinitely since he's running a business here, so I'll have to arrange to be in this room with her for awhile when clients are here, and try leaving the room other times when there is no one upstairs because I hate to "reward" her by coming back in. I work in here and she's set up behind my desk, so any suggestions are welcome. We played in the back yard for awhile, right now she is trying to dig up the pee pad from the frame and not too happy that I have my back to her! 

I'd like to go into the other room and get the tea I made, but just this second she settled down, no pee on the pad yet, she was playing with her Skineez skunk on it and now laying down next to it, wants nothing to do with the bed! I got the doggie phermone and sprayed it around and on her bed, maybe it's just now kicking in, though she's not in it.

Anyway, I will start a new thread with pics maybe tomorrow. I am a little overwhelmed at the moment and so tired. All of a sudden all the training stuff I've been reading about the past couple months has left my head... I've done a couple things wrong already. 

Her underbite is pretty noticeable to me, but apparently it's quite mild as underbites go. I think even if it doesn't correct, she will probably sort of grow into it as she matures and the rest of her face grows, if that makes sense. 

I'm sure it's going to be challenging in the short term, and I'll probably be on here saying what have I done - help! lol! I hope we can get her used to a routine soon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I just got on the forum today and what cute pictures of Violet with you and your DH! 

The first few hours, days are quite overwhelming, especially, when she is sensing your emotions- being excited, overwhelmed and tired. As you settle with her, she will catch on, will tune into your comfort and settle too. Good luck! Take lots of pictures, they will make you smile when you see their little puppy faces and antics. The days just fly by.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Diane, hang in there! As you had already mentioned in earlier posts, when you started saying "what was I thinking?!?!" we're here to encourage you and tell you it WILL get better. 

So, "it WILL get better!"

:baby:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the reassurance you guys. She seems to want to be held, likes to play outside, but is not so sure about being left in her ex pen with her bed, toys, etc. even when I'm in the room. I don't want her to get too needy about being held all the time, but this is her first day. I wish I didn't have to take her for her second round of vaccinations on tue already, but the breeder thinks I shouldn't chance it any longer. 

I am pretty fried and I can see myself asking what was I thinking (I already am a little bit...), but trying to remember everyone goes through this with a puppy. I think puppy class will help. 

What's funny is (and I think her breeder got her started on the praise thing for potty) is that she will squat and pee on the grass and look around behind her to me for praise.  Like she's squatting to go just to put a few drops down for the praise. I have not tried treating for potty. She won't go near the gravel so far except to try to eat it. 

And.... she is laying curled up on her pee pad (it's inside a plastic frame), hasn't used it yet (but we've peed outside - and also did manage to get the second half of a poop out there, but on the lawn). She is not remotely interested in the bed yet. That is what I sprayed with the pheromone, too. I thought it would make it more attractive and calming, but maybe it's not havanese pheromone!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

She's gorgeous. Hang in there!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane, these furballs are so smart, they have lots of tricks up their paws. They love praise or their favorite routines (usually involve yummy treats or play). 

Benji hates moist weather. When I insist he piddle on the piddle pad on the patio when it rains or is foggy, he lifts his leg or sqauts pretending to pee. He'd rather hold until the sun starts shining! 

Hang in there!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

How exciting Diane,

I am kind of of the opinion that for the first little while of adjustment you just do whatever helps you and her survive, adjust to each other and bond with each other. Sort of like "you can't spoil a new born." 

Everything is new to her, everything. I personally would relax a whole lot and just enjoy. I wouldn't worry so much about all the training (except peeing and pooing outside where ever she does.) And yes I would carry her around if she wants. I really think it is more important to bond and build her trust than it is to get her trained ASAP. She won't be herself right now anyways.

I say give yourself permission to enjoy her however you want right now. Don't worry about spoiling her. I treated all 5 doggies this way and they trained right up nice and early because we had established the love and trust from the start. I even have had naps with the new puppy on my chest  I know that lots of people will think this is a :nono: but... I did it anyways and didn't have any trouble with crate sleeping at night.

Meeka


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I agree with Meeka 100% and wish someone would have reminded me of that when I got Pablo. I was SO stressed out about not making any mistakes and training him for everything I expected him to do from the first second on, that for the first 2 weeks I was just holding on to him, because I was ashamed of the reactions if I sent him back and because DH kept encouraging me. For instance, we put him in his Sherpa when we got him and closed the lid. This poor little scared puppy was crying/screaming to get out of there for 3 hours (we made a stop after 1.5). DH and I were dying and I felt horrible, but we both thought we were doing the right thing by not giving in. We already decided 'next time' we will just hold the puppy and get it used to the Sherpa another day.
I will repeat: sleep whenever she sleeps!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

BTW, Pablo didn't use his bed for the first month, I was ready to dump it. He now loves every single bed we get him, but it still takes him a couple of weeks to get used to them.
He too preferred sleeping on or next to the pad and rest his head on the frame. I was going NUTS over this! He didn't want to play with any one of his toys either. It will all change once her true personality comes out. Hang in there.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Diane, just consider that EVERYTHING about you and your home is new to Violet. It will take a few days to weeks for it all to fall into place. Just imagine the sensory overload for her! OF COURSE she is pooping on the floor, not in her bed, and using the pee pad as a pillow. And crying when you leave the room. She's a PUPPY/INFANT. Yes, try to do what's "right", based on all you've read, yet be flexible and nurturing and go with the flow abit. And just get to know your sweet little Violet. Believe me, she has a special personality and habits all her very own, that will be revealed. And you will bond and grow to love her more over time than you ever imagined. 

And if you want to have a good laugh, go back through my early Heath threads, when he first came home & screamed like an orangutan and could be heard for 4 blocks. Trust me, this too shall pass, and it does get better and better. . .happy mother's day!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Diane, I think giving a treat along with the praise for doing her business outside is perfectly okay and you don't have to worry about her expecting it forever. Once she's trained it is a routine thing and they forget about the praise and treats and just go - because they know that's what they are supposed to do.

I have no "good advice" for the crying at night since I caved after three days and now she sleeps with me.....lol

Kathie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The first couple of days are an adjustment period for everyone. I can't count the number of times I sat, tired beyond endurance, asking myself what had I done. I did it with each of them but it didn't take long before we had some sort of routine going and everyone adjusted well. I hope you have a good night.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks you guys, I'm not sure where to put her tonight, I don't have a crate and my breeder advised no crate before the next month or two for overnight. She is sort of behind a half wall where she can't see me when I'm sleeping (I gave up sleeping with my husband close to a year ago between my insomnia and his snoring), so I don't know whether to stick with it where it is (which is what the breeder advises - let her holler until she quiets down eventually), or I could move the whole ex pen next to my bed, but it's still on the floor and I don't know if she can see me from down there. Thanks for the reassurance because I am exhausted from several days of not sleeping already and I can only imagine what a few more like that will do to me. I'm feeling pretty stressed right now. She really screams her head off if I leave the room or even don't look at her. I know it's the first day, and I'll learn as I go I guess, but my breeder really insists that if I coddle her insecurities I will set myself up for problems where she won't accept where she sleeps, when her bedtime is, etc.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, definitely do not coddle her, especially while she's screaming. Pablo would scream for 45 min in a row while in his ex-pen and me sitting 2 feet away but with my back toward him. I just waited until he stopped for 15-20 seconds and THEN took him out. That would be a good time to cuddle and bond. He did the same at night in his crate at eye level and my 5 fingers hanging in the door all night long. It was horrible. It is really rough, I know I couldn't find the time to take a shower for 5 days, because DH was working night shift and couldn't help. Hang in there!!! You will have another bad night tonight and just make sure you nap whenever she naps tomorrow. It WILL get better, trust me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane,
Here's the link to "Heath the orangutan" for your reading enjoyment while you lay awake tonight with your teeth clenched:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6898&highlight=heath+screaming&page=6

:biggrin1:

I've not heard the opinion to NOT crate for a month or so. I wonder what the breeder's reasoning is on that?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I would be tempted to give in and put her on the bed with me!! I don't feel expert enough to offer any other suggestions, but I am just baffled that breeder suggested no crate training... But I am sure there is a good reason. 

Even if she may not see you from the bed, if you move the ex pen closer to you, maybe you can pet her? I think it would depend on where you eventually want her to sleep... Although we said a dog would never be on our bed, Mimi sleeps with us now! and it has worked out wonderfully.

Congratulations on finally getting her today!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm just thinking what I would probably do in your case (just for 1-2 nights) is to put her in the ex-pen, lay on the bed and see what happens after the first long session of screaming. If she doesn't quiet down, I would wait for a (short) moment of silence and lay down on the floor along side the ex-pen. This way you don't give in and let her out of where she's supposed to sleep.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- Congrats, first of all. I am sorry you are having some stress already when this is suppose to be a happy time. Each dog is different and training for anything starts with a lot of praise and cookies. Each of my dogs were taught sit and received cookies each time, now I can't remember the last time I gave a cookie for a sit, it is now expected. I think everything you teach it is easier to phase out the treats and praise. I think a good rule of thumb is try to phrase the behaviors you want and ignore the ones you don't want. On that note, I would try to not self reward howling in the xpen, etc. But try to be realistic about how long she can be left in there alone and a great chew toy, being exhausted before she goes in, and letting her out calmly will help.

I would really do the crate at night up against the bed. Why did you breeder not recommend any crate for a month? Dogs are pack animals that sleep together and when you think of it, I assume she slept with her mom and littermates her entire life. Now she goes to a new home and has to sleep all alone. I did it with both my Havanese after learning my lesson of not doing it with my Maltese. To this day, Belle goes into panic when by herself or in a crate. I truly think that is my biggest regret with Belle. That I never taught her the crate is her safe happy place and that is one trick I can't teach this old dog. I can leave her in a plastic/metal crate for about an hour but when I come back, her face is usually wet with drool from her trying to chew out of it and it is rolled over and 5 feet from where it originally was. My Havanese both don't love their crate (once again my fault) but they will sit in them calmly again (I had to be rehabilitated!)

Hope she cries herself to sleep and you get some rest too!

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Diane, sometimes a shirt or socks you have worn will help if you put them in the crate...or pen..with her. Also a clock that makes a ticking sound beside the crate will sometimes do the trick to keep her quite. She has to adjust to a new place...but it usually happens in 3 or 4 nights. With each dog I've every had I have wondered "why did I get another dog" ~ then after a week it all starts changing and gets better each day. Run her in the yard and get her tired and she should settle down for good naps during the day....and you can hopefully nap too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't get the crate thing either. With both boys I put the crate at bed level so they could see me and put my fingers near them if they whimpered. After the first night it was no problem with either of them. Just remember, your sweet little girl has been brought to a foreign land (from her perspective) away from anything she's ever known and you're speaking a language she doesn't as yet understand. She and you just need a little time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Diane, I would ignore this piece of advice from your breeder and, unless you by some miracle, had a perfect night, go buy a crate tomorrow. It will very quickly become her refuge. Both my boys sleep perfectly in their crates. It's a godsend. Did the breeder give you anything with Violet's mother's scent on it? If yes, then put that in the crate. If no, put a sock, etc. of yours in it. And a little fleece mat, and a soft toy. 

Hope you survive the night! ;-) Honest, it WILL get better. I called my breeder 3 times and told her I was sending Heath back if he didn't shape up. He did shape up. ;-)


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Diane, Congrats on finally getting Violet. Everyone has given you excellent advice. New puppies are like new babies - very stressful and no one gets much sleep. Your situation with your DH working from home and seeing clients justs adds to it (I'm kind of in the same situation). Does he see clients all day? Maybe you could spend a little time outside with Violet to wear her out. Also, I agree about the whole crate thing. We first tried for a few nights to let Marble sleep in the crate in another room. He did not give up shrieking, and I do mean ALL night long. We then took turns keeping him in his crate right next to us. That really calmed him down. I have taught him to love his crate. He gets a treat to go in there every night. He whines and runs in circles when I say "go to bed" because he gets so excited for the treat in his crate. I also crate him in the room with me while I am exercising so I don't trip or step on him or hit him with the elliptical. For this I also give him a small treat, and he waits all morning for this event. I think Violet would do really well in there next to you and with something soft of yours or her mother's, like everyone suggested. Don't worry, everything will get better. It is rough in the beginning, but it really will improve. Can't wait for the pics and good luck!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jammies said:


> *Oh Diane, she is adorable! If you would move closer to Pittsburgh, I would puppy sit any time! Jammies would love playing with her! And Ann, I didn't know you had a "jammies" too!!:biggrin1:*


LOL, I was referring to the fact that she thought they were a mess in their photos! You guys look great so if that's messy you can't EVER see our photos! The "jammies" thing was from another post, someone's leg was in a photo and I realized she was wearing the same pj's I have. Made me laugh!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I just don't understand your breeder's thoughts on the crate.
Both of mine came already acclimated to the crate and just whimpered a few times and basically slept through the night the first night home.

Each breeder sent home a piece of cloth with the mother's scent and we had almost no problems, because the breeders had done the work. 

I Think that the breeders on this forum probably also do that. Maybe they can chime in and give you some suggestions.

I hope your first night went well.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks you guys. I do have a crate on order, it was supposed to be here almost 2 weeks ago but fed ex lost it, so there is another on the way, hopefully in the next few days. I got the size the breeder recommended, but I'm afraid it may be too large for her right now. Maybe I can shove a towel in the back. She told me to start introducing the crate gradually, feeding in it, short naps in it, etc. until by 4-6 months she is sleeping in it all night and brief periods during the day for quiet time. Last night I tried leaving her in the ex pen behind the half wall where she couldn't see me, but could hear me, and I gave in and moved the whole set up around the corner so that one end was visible to my bed. She did "better" that way, but still howled for maybe 15 at first, then a couple hours later when I was finally sleeping, the most god awful moaning and then the crescendo of shrieking.... talking to her to reassure her didn't help, I got up to check on her, pee on her bed and my arm, floor of her pen (not the potty pad) I don't even know what happened there, if she did it when I picked her up briefly. I felt I had to clean up the pee as she was walking through it and sitting in it, so I did that and put her back in, more howling, then a couple hours sleep and up early, so I'm still exhausted. 

I think the reason the breeder suggested the ex pen is she thinks at this age they are too young to hold it all night in the crate. Violet's sister went home about 2 weeks earlier and her mom tried crate training, taking her out several times middle of the night and I guess had a lot of problems with that. She went to the ex pen so puppy could relieve herself in the middle of the night, apparently they were both happier. She did not like her crate (maybe introduced it too fast since her breeder hadn't gotten them used to crates), and that solved her owner getting up several times at night. 

Last night I definitely had the what the heck have I done moment, honest to god blood pressure up anxiety attack almost, and I am sure there will be a few more of those, but.... she is learning FAST, and I mean fast. She's really smart, has figured out where her food is (and wants to eat all the time she acts like she's starving), success with pottying on the gravel (in fact she ran toward it about an hour ago when she had to poop, after 2 poops in the driveway earlier today). So, thanks to all your encouragement and support, I believe we will get through this. The timing after this trip was not great for me, and I'm going into my usual monthly migraines now which doesn't help, plus back to my work load on thur. (work at home), so I could have picked a more ideal time, but I think this was a good age to get her, I'm kind of glad I didn't do it sooner. 11 1/2 weeks, she seems to be bonding with me just fine, and I do think she can hold it a little longer than an 8 or 9 week old puppy. 

I am supposed to take her for her 2nd round of puppy shots tomorrow and wish I didn't have to put her through it, not to mention me, but her breeder recommended I not delay it, since it's been 4 weeks. My vet's office thinks is OK to wait, but of course I'm paranoid about taking her places in the meantime, even though I think our dogs are over-vaccinated and I'll be doing titers once her puppy vaccines are complete. 

She's on my lap right now, she really just wants to be right with me. I'm going to swing her by my husband's office today so the couple women who work there can meet her. I wish he had a few days off and could take her out for a couple hours so I could rest. She is so unbelievably cute, I know I will appreciate that more when I've had some decent sleep! I am not a napper, but I may become one.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd get a crate and fast!!! We messed up with Scooter and had him in a crate in the laundry room and he screamed his head off! He finally learned to sleep in there but hated every minute of it and cried every night. We went to the beach and had his crate in our bedroom, he didn't make a sound and slept all night! Needless to say, his crate came upstairs as soon as we got back! We got a second one for downstairs to use if we're out during the day.

Murphy came to us used to sleeping in a crate. When we tell him it's time to go to bed at night most of the time he walks right in and will settle down. It's been a Godsend!

My husband and I still feel bad for not handling it properly with Scooter, we just didn't know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Forgot to add, I had MANY "what have I done" moments, with both dogs! But I love them more than I can say and every mess is more than worth it!

She may still need to go out once during the night, mine both did but stopped it by about 4-5 months old. 

You should be able to get a divided for your crate, if not, cut up the box it came in and just put it in there so the crate is just large enough for her to turn around and lie down. She won't want to pee/poo where she's sleeping. Give her a treat when you put her in the crate every time for a while and hopefully she'll look forward to it.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Ann. She is sleeping in the same room with me, just in an ex-pen instead, but I will try the crate when it comes, though I need to introduce it gradually I think. She has only been in a soft sided carrier once or twice when her breeder took her for vet visits, and she made a fuss but settled down. It seems like she doesn't like any kind of confinement, even when I'm right next to her ex pen, but that's going to be the daytime set up while I'm working. She could see me all night last night (well, it was dark) and probably could hear me also, but that didn't seem to make a difference, since she wasn't touching me or on top of me. That was the first night, so hopefully it will get better, and I'll have to experiment with crate/ex pen/location. My breeder really believes that I'll create a needy, clingy dog if I cave and let her be right with me at night, she thinks it's better to start them early getting used to sleeping in another room. In this case my instincts said not to isolate her right away, too traumatic, and she could still see me, but wasn't happy. Ideally she'd sleep in another room, but that may not work out long term. I started sleeping on the futon in my office when my insomnia got worse and my husband started snoring more, so when she gets used to a crate, I may have her sleep in the bedroom with him, he's fine with that and it might give them some good bonding time, since she'll be with me most of the day.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Diane-That worries me that the breeder told you that. Havanese are known to be companion dogs and most don't like to be alone. That's part of the reason we wanted a second one, so they'd have each other on the rare occasions we aren't home. 

I really wish one of the breeders on the forum would pop into this thread and offer some advice. Think how alone she must be feeling at night? If she feels secure at night and knows she can trust you then it stands to reason she'll be LESS clingy and needy at other times. Murphy is less clingy than Scooter and I think it's because we messed up when Scooter first came home.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Diane,
That puppy does need to see you during the night, especially the first few nights. I don't know what your breeder was thinking.
Perhaps tonight will be much better, because she will start to feel a little more comfortable in her surroundings and with you.

Good luck. It WILL get better. She's a doll!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Diane, I think we have all gone through the what was I thinking thing around here. 

When I brought Brady home, he was 8 weeks old. I put him in a crate (medium sized) in the corner of our bedroom where he could see me. He cried when he went in, then woke me 3 times a night and I took him out each time, and cried each time he went back in. I taked to my breeder on the 3rd day and told her what was happening. She asked me where he was sleeping and I told her. She said that I had to put the crate on a table next to me in bed where he could see me and I could put my hand in if he needed me. I thought she was nuts, but I did it. He slept through the night without a wimper from that night on. I goto bed at 11:30 or so and he did not get up until about 6:30 or so. I was shocked at how well it worked! He also has never once soiled his crate in anyway. He is almost 3 and still in a crate when we are not home. He eats in it and will lay in his crate sometimes in the evenings. He does sleep in bed with us now though

I did the same thing when I brought home Dugan at 14 weeks and he slept through the night from day 1. He has never soiled his crate either. He just got let into our bed at night a few months ago. He is 9 months old.

Neither of my dogs have seperation anxiety or issues of that sort.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker slept in his crate, on a chair next to my side of the bed, too. (He was 8-9 weeks when he came home.) I'd put my fingers in the crate the few times he whimpered and he'd settle down. I only got up to let him out once a night, after the first week, and that was because I thought he'd need to go out, not because he woke me. 

He has no separation anxiety, and I had to leave him alone for at least 2 hours each day, in his crate, while I was in class. He never soiled his crate, either--that I can recall.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Every person has different training techniques. I decided to put Pablo in a crate next to my head and kept him there for 2-3 weeks. Then I put him on the floor right next to the bed and every 3 days or so gradually moved his crate towards the door and eventually outside the bedroom. No problem whatsoever aside from the first week of screaming inside the crate. I was even able to shut our door without him bothering. He is very attached to us, but not clingy. I think it would become a serious problem if you caved in and put her in your bed, but putting her crate next to your head is not going to spoil her rotten. 
At around 6.5 months, I started leaving his crate door open at night and he didn't even come out, LOL. He then had free roam of the living room and now of the entire apartment. He sleeps wherever he wants except for our bed which is luckily too high for him to jump on.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

were your puppies used to the crate already when you brought them home? I like that idea, but I'm afraid to introduce it too quickly or it will never become a "good place." then again right now her ex pen isn't, either. It's where she'll be most of the day while I'm working (at home - right her sight line), and I figured if she was used to it all day, she'd feel comfortable there at night, but I would like to switch her to a crate at night. 

She is a total chow hound, just like my last dog. She keeps "taking me to the kitchen," looking at the counter where she saw me preparing her food. She learned that really fast. She was whining watching me eat, so I put her in her ex pen, and she whimpered just a couple times but now is laying down! Of course I'm right here next to her. She yelled for about 15 minutes earlier when I was taking a shower. 

I'm going to run her up to my husband's office now for a quick hello with some of his co-workers. I am so fried, I'm hoping for a nap when we get home.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

You are doing great Diane, things will settle down.

Can't wait to see more puppy pics... *I am serious I CAN'T WAIT*....need puppy pics fix now   LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The trick is to try to make the crate a "happy place" for her. Put in a towel or blanket and hide a treat in there sometimes. She should equate the crate with good things. We always say the same thing at bedtime, "go night-night" and they settle down immediately. When she's in there and she's quiet, praise her. 

Scooter wasn't used to a crate when we got him, Murphy was. What a difference! Now Scooter is in a dog bed next to Murphy's crate and he doesn't even get up if one of us gets up to go to the bathroom at night.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, I actually wasn't going to chime in here...but I can't help it.

I think you've gotten some good advice basically from people here, and I do think you have to ultimately do what works for you.

Meanwhile, I am assuming you are working from home on a computer, on the phone, etc... If I am correct, then you are in a similar position to me. Although Posh was older than your Violet when she came home, she was absolutely NOT potty trained and still chewed on things-so very much a puppy. For the first few days, I typed, emailed, answered the phone and edited video with her on my lap, I just couldn't resist touching and comforting her and being physical with her. I took breaks for potty and playtime, and it really made the day enjoyable for me and her. I also put a comfy little bed (which she quickly outgrew) right under my desk. So, when I wasn't holding her and she was sleeping, or hanging out she was still within physical contact with me. I often gave her bully sticks to chew on, if I wanted her to be "busy" so I could get work done.

At night, since day one, Posh has slept in a crate downstairs from our bedroom in the living room. Her breeder sent NOTHING with her, which was kind of a bummer, and I mean NOTHING to remind her of home. The first night in her crate I didn't hear a peep from her. She reluctantly and sheepishly went in, I had to throw a treat in there and shot the door...but she was quiet until morning. I had probably went to bed around 11p.m. and woke around 7 and no messes. I opened her crate and picked her up so she wouldn't pee or poop, took her outside and watched her to make sure she went "potty" and we most definitely had accidents, mainly because I didn't take her out or watch her for signals. Human error, totally. 

However, the second night she was home, she howled in her crate in the middle of the night, and woke me. I got up, went downstairs, picked her up to pee and didn't talk to her at all. I then, put her back in the crate (by throwing in a treat and telling her to "go night night") and went back to bed. When she started howling, I put on my bathroom fan and ignored her. She's never howled since. She is always excited to see me in the morning, but she isn't barking or whining or anything. I wake up, she goes out to potty immediately, she comes in and gives me a good morning kiss, she has breakfast, and we start our day. She is my little shadow, and that's just fine. She sits right under my desk, most times, but also goes into her crate on the other side of my desk wall for a break too.

You'll figure out what works for you, but I think right now you should try to just enjoy her. There are so many of us jealous of the puppy breath, and in a blink she'll be all grown up. Life is way too short not to live in the moment and enjoy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, Pablo wasn't crate trained yet. I fed him his three meals in there (all the way in the back) from day one and I also threw some treats in there for him to start associating good things with it. It does take a while until they really like (not just tolerate) their crate, especially if Violet HATES confinement like Pablo. It took him probably 2-3 months until he went in there for a nap ON HIS OWN. I was in heaven and shed a few tears, because I thought I would never see that day come. Just keep in mind, every dog and every owner is different. Be patient with yourself until you figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

absolutely maryam. great advice.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry you have had a rough first day. I think everybody does and I think we all have had the "what have I done" feelings. I had great success with crating from the first night home with each. I found my dogs love their "safe haven." We just now within the past couple of weeks, eliminated the crates for nighttime and they sleep on the bed. I had their crates right on the bed (a big bed and understanding DH)...and if that's too close for comfort for you, I would at least have the crate close by so she can see you and you are able to stick your fingers inside to comfort her. Other than a once-nightly potty call they snuggled up and went to sleep all night. The nighttime potty ceased very quickly within a couple of weeks and they slept through the entire night. During the day, I have 2 larger crates in my office and at first Bentley hated it. Like Amy's orangatan, Bentley howled like a coyote. Through suggestions here on the forum, they now spend half their time in an expen alternating their crates during the day with frequent breaks throughout the day for potty and exercise. If I leave, they go in their crates without complaint. That is where they are the most comfortable. I am not in agreement with the recommendations from your breeder to avoid the crate until a little older...I fear by then it will be too late and you will have issues with her never liking it. Bentley falls asleep early in the p.m. and if the crate happens to be in the family room, which it seldom is, he crawls in there until it's time to go to bed (again, his comfort zone). It all takes time but it gets a little better each day...you WILL get through it as we all did. This all sounds like a prefectly normal first couple of days. She sure is precious and you will be a great Mom.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I also wanted to comment on the pee in her pen&bed last night. Don't drive yourself crazy, trying to figure out what went wrong. She may have cried after 2 hours cause she had to go and by the time you picked her up she may have lost control of her bladder or you squeezed her belly a little and poof.
I think it's normal that they act 'weird' in an unknown situation. When I took Pablo to Berlin, he was around 9.5 months old, my favorite cousin in the world came to visit and was very excited to meet him. The door opened, he came halfway toward her like he always does with guests and as soon as she happily said 'awww Pablo come here' he took of screaming and peed underneath my mom's table, LOL. This happened the day we had arrived. Not for a second did I think it would become a habit, he was obviously completely out of his element. The next night we stayed with my cousin, but I went partying all night and when I came back, she said he had peed on the lid of his carrier because she didn't hear him cry to go outside. Not for a second did I think it would become a habit. He had to go, no one heard him and I assume he didn't want to soil anything that wasn't his. It never happened again.
What I'm trying to say is, just because Violet does this or that in these first few days, it doesn't mean she will keep doing it forever. Once she feels more comfortable in her surroundings, she will start exploring on her own and relax more. It took Pablo an entire month to show his true personality and I truly believe it took him this long because I was stressing out about so many things (esp. potty training) that I couldn't relax and let him be a puppy. Whatever happens in this first week will be correctable next week. Well, maybe not if you put her in your bed, LOL. But even that is correctable, I just recently put Pablo on our bed for a couple of weeks when DH was working night shift and then changed my mind. Haha, you should have heard him the first night I refused to lift him on the bed. I was grinning and staring at the clock. He jumped, cried, whined for 12 minutes, next night for 6, the next for 3, and that was it. 99% of things that go wrong this week will be re-trainable, don't worry!!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Amy, sounds like your experience was different, as far as her being OK in a crate in another room... though I wonder if that went better because she was older when you got her? My breeder actually thinks that out of earshot or at least out of her sight line is actually better for confinement, as if she's more likely to get worked up if I'm right there. I just fed her about half an hour ago, and we've tried twice for a poop, but no go, so I brought her back to the pen a second time. She whined for maybe a minute, but when I turned around to get on the computer, she quieted down and now seems to be napping - actually in her bed. When I get up, that's when the racket really starts, though it seems each time I leave the room, leave her in there, walk around, do stuff in the kitchen, etc., the complaining is getting shorter. She seems to be learning already (knock wood) that it's not going to get her out of there. I don't really know how to reward her when she's quiet other than "good girl" because I don't want her to think that a few minutes or ten minutes of quiet or whatever is necessarily going to get her out, I'm not sure I want "out" as a reward, since I'm trying to get her to see the ex pen as her little apartment. 

I am still stumped about where to have her sleep, since it seems like different things work for different people and different dogs. My hunch is that since we're going to be spending all day every day together, there should be some separation at night so she gets used to being OK alone, so Amy, I think I may try your idea and try to introduce the crate as soon as possible. How long do you think a 12-14 week old puppy can hold it at night? 

I gotta say, she is a smart, charming little dog, underbite and all. She's not easily startled, seems inquisitive, took the steps to the deck after one or two hesitant tries, and was pretty mellow for our brief outing to my husband's office, but I think she was sleepy. She's a freak for food, I can see she is not going to be a picky eater. I had her on my arm and thought it would be OK to run into Starbuck's for an iced tea to go if I didn't put her down, I mean she's like the size of a small football and was practically asleep on my arm, but all the employee's looked at us like I'd just brought the plague in the front door. They let me buy my tea, but I had to wait the 60 seconds outside for it. :suspicious: In Europe I think you can take them into a lot of restaurants. 

I have an enormous headache and I would really like a nap - if she'll let me, but I can see really having a love fest with this little fur face once I get over the hump.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

At 12-14 weeks they should be able to sleep through 7-8 hours. However, the first few nights, she may have to go because everything is new and then it should stop.
I take Pablo to Discount Tire (food and drink free environment) where none of the employees ever complain including the manager, they even pet him. But it's always the other customers that mumble stuff like 'is she even allowed to bring a DOG in here?' into their beards. I am just waiting for one of them to have the courage to confront me :biggrin1: And yes, in Germany you can take your dog mostly anywhere but into grocery stores.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you are lucky that she is a chow hound. Dogs that are food motivated are easier to train for me. When you get the crate try "sneaking" a few small treats into it during the day...maybe Cheerios...and she will start going in on her own to check to see if the "treat fairy" have been in her crate again.  Also, may sure she is quite when you let her out of the crate so she will not learn 'crying' is what opens the door!! Just when you think you can't handle another night...she will probably sleep till morning. Somehow it all works out...and you will be having more fun and rest.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

One more piece of advice for you. I always took up the water bowl after dinner when the boys were puppies. I would suggest taking up the water bowl a few hours before you goto bed.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

So sweet! Makes me want another puppy in mind only!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good advice on the water, take it up at least 2 hours before you want her to go to bed. And potty last thing at night! (I really don't like that, they stall like they know you're ready for bed!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, I also disagree with the breeder's advice to keep your new puppy separate from you at night. I know that the best thing I did was, after a 3rd sleepless night with Ricky in his crate in the kitchen and me, crying in the other room because he was crying, was to move the crate to our bedroom on the floor beside us. He whimpered for 5-10 mins. and that was that. I would say 'sssh... go to sleep" a couple of times, no more. By the second night, he didn't even whimper. It was great! 

To help her love her crate, feed her in there... I also fed all Ricky's meals in his crate, for a couple of weeks. I always had the door open and he quickly learned to go in there himself for his naps. He never hated his crate. It all depends on how you approach it. You have to believe that crating is good for Violet or she will sense your hesitancy and push your buttons.

Your puppy has needs too and though you can't possibly (nor should you) cater to them all, there are some that, if you do, will make both your lives less miserable. I totally agree with Meeka's suggestions in post #37. Try and relax and not worry about 'what I did wrong' as almost anything you do can be 'untaught'. If you take a moment to just breathe and relax, get a sense of what FEELS right, in your heart, then you will find strength in that. Just breathe. 

You dont' have to say, but who is Violet's breeder? 

Violet sounds like a daring, active puppy and I can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

All this crate talk reminds me of how funny it is when either of my two see me getting out the brushes and combs to groom them. They make a beeline to the crate to "hide" from me. 
Proves the crate is their safety zone! LOL


----------

